# Humber Sports with Cyclo Oppy 4 speeed



## 2old2race7 (Nov 10, 2015)

I just bought this Humber Sports because it looked different.  I found that it has a Cyclo Oppy 4 speed derailleur system.  Looks like there were made between 1938 and 1949.  Not sure of value of the bike but thought it was neat enough to buy.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 10, 2015)

That old Cyclo stuff is great- definitely worth buying.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 10, 2015)

it's way too cool to walk away from...


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 10, 2015)

Very nice,a work of art. Great pics of the system.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 10, 2015)

Kool chain wheel....


----------



## 2old2race7 (Nov 10, 2015)

Guess I will need to find the fenders for it, and switch out the front wheel for a more period correct one, if I can find one.


----------



## slcurts (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a 1936 tandem with a very similar derailleur. It came standard with ivory-colored Bluemels celluloid fenders, per the catalog. 

Could you do me a favor and tell me what the routing of that shift cable is? I.e. does the top cable at the shifter end up on the front of the derailleur, or the rear? I took pictures of mine before I took it apart, but it turns out they aren't clear enough to see that little detail. (The wire in the cable is a continuous loop, except mine was broken, so I had to unsolder the little tabs that key into the shifter and derailleur and put a new wire in it, a process I recommend avoiding if at all possible.)

Stan


----------



## 2old2race7 (Dec 9, 2015)

My shift lever lays flat on the top of the top bar.  The left side of the cable goes to the back of the shifter, the right side goes to the front.


----------



## slcurts (Dec 11, 2015)

2old2race7 said:


> My shift lever lays flat on the top of the top bar.  The left side of the cable goes to the back of the shifter, the right side goes to the front.




Thanks, that helps. Cool bike, and you're close enough that I could pick it up if you want to sell!


----------



## 2old2race7 (Dec 13, 2015)

It may go up for sale in the spring, I may take it to Ann Arbor.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am taking this to Ann Arbor on Sunday.


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 7, 2016)

Cool bike, did it sell?


----------

